

Ask HN: Does anyone know of a good copyright lawyer? - mdink

I have a heavy content based site going live in the next month or so and I really have no connections to great (and reasonable) copyright lawyers. Any experience / thoughts in this realm would be greatly appreciated!
======
nyellin
I am not a lawyer and cannot answer your question. However, I think you need
to add more information like:

* Does the lawyer need to be based in a certain country?

* What type of legal advice are you seeking?

